# should i go straight pipes?



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

are straight pipes worth it? if so what is a good brand that makes it sound good and is there a diff between short headers and long headers?
your feedback would be appreciated


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Straight pipes will sound like ass. Will also likely drone.

Shorties - easy install, some are SMOG legal, better then stockers

Long tubes - hard install, not street legal, better exhaust note and louder, good HP gains.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Straight pipes sound like ass, and are a newb mistake. Get some quality mufflers that you like.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Straight pipes: Louder, harsher, posing
LTs: Louder, HP to back it up


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Heck, just replacing mid-pipes get you more HP.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

A good open muffler like a spintech or loudmouth will get the loudness kind of like a straight pipe, but will help balance out the sound. Exhaust systems are made with specific characteristics to get a certain sound or decibel level or back pressure. Putting straight pipes in instead of a muffler really changes that for the worse.


----------

